# New Build Cervelo R5 Pics of complete bike



## LeeBradySL2 (Oct 8, 2010)

*56cm Frameset, 
Ritchey Super Logic UD Seatpost, 
Ritchey Super logic Bars, 
Ritchey WCS Stem, 
Specialized Toupe BG Saddle, 
Dura Ace 9000 Groupset, 
Rotor 3D + chainset 172.5 34/50, 
Rotor 4630 Ceramic Bottom Bracket
Rotor Chain Catcher, KMC X11 SL Gold Chain, 
Gore Ride On Professional Cables, 
Mavic Cosmic Carbone 2013 Exalith II, Schwalbe Ultremo ZX*​
<center> 
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1913.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1913.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1912.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1912.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1911.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1911.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1909.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1909.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1908.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1908.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1907.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1907.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1906.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1906.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1905.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1905.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1904.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1904.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1903.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1903.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1902.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1902.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1897.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/DSCN1897.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<br/><br/>
</center>


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Very nice!!! Love the chain.


----------



## pastronef (Oct 7, 2012)

very nice build. the exalite on the Mavics is a plus!
just curious: why not take a size 54? (on your 56 the steering tube seems a bit tall and the saddle a little low)


----------



## trey99ek (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow. Looks great.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice - now go get it dirty!


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice build...


----------



## LeeBradySL2 (Oct 8, 2010)

pastronef said:


> very nice build. the exalite on the Mavics is a plus!
> just curious: why not take a size 54? (on your 56 the steering tube seems a bit tall and the saddle a little low)


I gave a lot of thought into what size frame to buy. I’m 5’10” and have ridden a Tarmac S Works for the last 5 years in a size 56 (2010 geometry). There is actually very little difference in geometry between the two, 3mm difference in headtube length and 1mm difference in top tube length between my R5 and my old S Works. The main difference is that the seat tube is about 20mm longer on the R5 making it look like the seat post is quite low. I also had 15mm of headset spacers on my S Works whereas with the slightly longer headtube and 10mm headset stack I don’t need these on the R5. The R5 in a 54 is just too small for me.


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

That's beautiful!


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

love it .. congrats !


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice build for sure dude! I also have the Gore cables and love them too.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I give it a 9.5 out of 10.

Would have been a perfect score had you went with black tires.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ckc527 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice, what's the weight?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

i thought the 2012s I have seen were a little bland appearance wise but that is hot looking.


----------

